# Stang Guitars Edmonton



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

...officially opened yesterday: Stang Guitars, 9939-76 ave. NW, Edmonton, T6E 1K8, 780-757-8264. No commercial affiliation but Tyler is a friend.

Edit: no website yet but they are on Facebook.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Tyler is a good guy to deal with. Honestly, my expectations were quite low on this one, so it's nice to see such a great looking store!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow!
Same things to say as everyone else, knew it was coming but not like this. Can't wait to check it out. Thanks for the update and pictures. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Very nice! So glad to have more options when it comes to music stores. I'll be checking it out as soon as possible.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Beautiful store...shame that there's not a single lefty to be seen in any of those pics. Some things never change.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Holy Wow! Nice looking store! I'll be checking that out one of these days soon. 

I wonder if he stocks any Fender stuff?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

WOW!!...very impressive!

Looks a bit like the guitar section in Cosmo Music in north Toronto.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Lincoln said:


> Holy Wow! Nice looking store! I'll be checking that out one of these days soon.
> 
> I wonder if he stocks any Fender stuff?


He's a Fender Custom Shop Dealer. He's got a couple of master builds and a few custom shop items in store.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Does this spell the end of avenue?


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

gorgeous shop

will have to check it out.

thanks for the heads up marv!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Will definitely check this place out later this summer.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't live in Edmonton but if I did, I would be going there tomorrow. And it is a beautiful looking store. Obviously, some thought went into this one.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

A very handsome showspace. I just hope nobody falls down those stairs with a guitar!


----------



## amp boy (Apr 23, 2009)

i think that looks generic like a car dealership.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

amp boy said:


> i think that looks generic like a car dealership.


It is a bit spartan but I guess you'd expect it to be. It's built in a 1940s industrial condo, so it won't have the Chicagoan touches for the most part.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

traynor_garnet said:


> Does this spell the end of avenue?


Well it does look less crowded.

So now I have a new place to check out next time I'm up that way.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Guess where I'm going the next time I'm in Edmonton. Nice!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Guess I might have a reason to go to edmonton.....maybe.


----------



## buyusfear (Nov 18, 2009)

JBFairthorne said:


> Beautiful store...shame that there's not a single lefty to be seen in any of those pics. Some things never change.


Look closely at the top right, where the Ernie balls are. 
I know cause I took the pics 

One thing to to keep in mind is that he just opened and still has a LOT of stock to bring in. 

We are super lucky to have this store. It will be full of cool, rare, highend, affordable, and everything in between. 

I am super excited for Tyler and can't wait to see that place evolve into an amazing destination. 
It has a stage (can anyone say clinics? Juan Alderete from the Mars Volta already did an EarthQuaker pedal clinic), it has gear demo rooms, and most importantly great staff. Game changer folks. 

Just wait 'till the ball gets rolling, Canada needs a store like this and it just got it.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

My bad Alex. I meant to give you credit for the pics and forgot. Sorry.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Like everyone else has said....wow! I'll wait a bit till they have most of their stock, but I'll definitely be checking it out.


----------



## limelight65 (Jun 2, 2014)

i was in there today. these guys are pumped and should be very proud of the look and stock.

first time i have seen Friedman product in town. i believe the other stores are in for a battle.


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

I'll go check it out and all...but to me it looks more like an art gallery...a boutique....and I suppose that's just not my thing. I wish him all the best, he's a great guy and I know he'll quickly develop a strong customer base.


----------



## 55 Jr (May 3, 2006)

Nice!!!

Congrats Tyler!!!!


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

http://www.stangguitars.com/

Looks awesome, I'll be dropping by ASAP!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Made my first visit today, very impressive shop. 
They had FIVE Friedman amps on hand.


----------



## buyusfear (Nov 18, 2009)

I spent the better part of the day yesterday down at the shop. 
I took my '56 Junior down to play through some boutique pedals like the Klon KTR and Tim, and instead let the real players do the playing, lol.


[video=youtube;U3_eL5Fyr8s]http://youtu.be/U3_eL5Fyr8s[/video]


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Had intentions of heading down there this past weekend but my wife had other plans and I was doing yard work all weekend.

Hope to get there really soon.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Store looks killer!!!


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Finally made it in there today as I met my wife for lunch and her office isn't too far away so I figured I'd extend my already extended lunch and sneak peek. Wow.

Love that the store is "wide open" versus the clutter you find in most guitar/music stores as you don't feel like you have to tip-toe around in fear of knocking over something that could cost you (or the shop) a bunch of cash.

They have a nice variety of electrics on display and I was encouraged to pull any of them off the wall to take them for a spin if I so desired. I thought about grabbing the Epi 339 I've been pining over but full well knowing I wasn't going to be buying a guitar today I decided to forego noodling (poorly) and just spend my limited time looking around...and I'm glad I did. There were a few very, VERY nice looking PRS beauties on the upper catwalk that were very cool. A few of them are mentioned here:

https://twitter.com/stangguitars/status/601499781702127617

The acoustic selection is a little limited but the room itself is pretty cool with the loft-like view over the store.

I was greeted as I walked in the door with a friendly, "Hey, how's it going?!" and exchanged small talk with another staff member as I made my way around the store. Friendly and ready to help but not hovering over you like seagulls in McDonald's parking lot.

All in all, definitely a great space and fresh take on the layout...I definitely dig it.

I ended up re-stocking my stash of strings and while I know I could have found them cheaper elsewhere I'd rather support a local guy if at all possible.

While paying I noticed a flyer about Jon Haven running his guitar maintenance workshops out of Stang Guitars this summer so that should get some more traffic in there before you know it.

I'll certainly find my way back there over the summer and will plan to spend an afternoon playing "Ode To Joy" on various guitars.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

|Great looking shop. I heard about Stang's Guitars when I was looking into taking a guitar setup course....which I still may do (probably all 4 or 5 courses he affers).

Anyone here take his courses? They sound like they are well worth it judging from the kijiji reviews I've read.


----------

